

Show HN: Top of the Morning is now available on the App Store - morcutt

Hi Hacker News!<p>I wanted to share with you my new iPhone app Top of the Morning.<p>Top of the Morning is a morning assistant. It provides a simple way to kick start your day with the right amount of information – weather, date and time, iOS synced reminders and calendar events, news, and the stock market.<p>Get it here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;top-morning-morning-assistant&#x2F;id662168296<p>Check it out here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gettopofthemorning.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks!<p>Michael
======
lewisgodowski
Can't help but be reminded of Morning, an iPad app featured here the other
day.

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5901251](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5901251)

------
rpicard
Looks interesting. The navigation links on the top left of your site don't
work though.

